# Dine With Shamu  F.A.Q. Thread



## Tillikumtrainer

I did this thread to help others who haven't yet had or are curious about the DWS experience. Please check here to see if we answered your question, If it's not, Add the question here so we can help you as quickly as possible:


1-





brytorlyn said:


> Has anyone done this? Is it worth it? I read that it is a bit of a "behind the scenes" look. Does this mean that I may see nothing going on or is there a "show"?



A- Ive done this (Along with other members here)and it is WELL WORTH the experience, you even get a picture of your group/family-*the food is great -its a whole bunch of fun and you get a intimate view of the whale(s) their so close you can look em in the eye- as the trainers bring them right up to you.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

2-





TiffinyKC said:


> Could I please also ask if the group photo includes the killer whale or if it is just the people in your group? Also, how long would you say that the entire lunch/presenation lasts?
> Thanks,



A-The photo is of your group/Family, but Location change- sometimes its by the *underwater area by the whales *or *by the slideout area* or some other place. Last year I had a picture taken right by the slideout. The entire thing lasts about an hour or so.. sometimes longer, but it goes by so fast cause there's so much going on, they sit you down and you eat while the believe show is going on and then they do the presentation with the whale(s)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

3-





dawnandnala said:


> We have reservations for Dine with Shamu for 5:30pm - Would you also see the earlier show to see it from the audience view? Or do you see enough from the Dining experience?
> Thanks!



A- As viewed in the video above, they have a big screen for you to watch the Believe show while you dine, you have a view of the entire pool so you dont miss anything.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

4-





Piglet'sPal said:


> When I made our reservations for this for December, the lady told me that there was no reserved seating....it was just first come, first serve. Is this correct? I thought that I had read on here that you should book early to get good seats??



A- From what I know, You get better seating if you book in advance. It is First Book First serve. Book a month or two in advance: you get front poolside seats, book a week and you may get the middle seats or the side seats. But either way you still get an upclose view of the whales. The give you a number and a matire D' escorts you to the table number (i recently had 18 which is upfront poolside)

Example: Poolside- 





In the middle:





By the Slideout:





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``

5- 





> Is there a difference in menu or price between lunch and dinner seatings?



Any Dine With Shamu Program is the same price for Lunch or dinner is basically the same price (in orlando is $42 for adults and $22 for children) However for events like "New Years Eve" Dine with Shamu, or any special holiday dinner it can price up to $99.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

6- 





> What does the Dine with Shamu Menu include?



A- It is a Self Serve Buffet, but the waiter comes around to give you drinks-  Fresh Garden Salad & Dressings , Caesar Salad , Potato Salad , Pasta Primavera , Rice Pilaf , Garlic Mashed Potatoes & Gravy, Fresh Garden Vegetable Medley , Beef Stew , Seafood Creole , Chicken Dijon , Sliced Turkey Freshly Baked Rolls & Butter , Pasta Shrimp Alfredo , Plain Noodles , Meatball Pasta Marinara , Macaroni & Cheese , Kernel Corn , All- Beef Hot Dogs , Oven Roasted Chicken, Fresh Fruit and Vegetables with Dip, Brownies Shamu Cookies, Assorted Pastries, Assorted Cakes (they had red Velvet cake, chocolate cakes, Black and white M&M's .. (and a Make your own SUNDAE bar)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just a tip- get there at least 20 minutes early at the Dine With Shamu check in- next to the Underwater Viewing Area.

Hopefully we answered your questions, if not please feel free to post it here so we can help you out. Dont forget to view the video so you can get a POV of what the DWS consists of.


----------



## phamton

Thanks for your very informative post.  I'm going to make it a "sticky" thread so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## Tillikumtrainer

phamton said:


> Thanks for your very informative post.  I'm going to make it a "sticky" thread so it doesn't get lost.



im glad I could help knowing that a bunch of people have some Dine with Shamu Questions.


----------



## chabs

How was the food?


----------



## Tillikumtrainer

the food was to me incredibly good (OMG Garlic mashed potatos are awesome) everything is well seasoned and tates great, not a dry piece of meat in the house..lol  the dessert lol you have to try it for yourself. I loved it. i have yet to have a bad dining experience @ SWF.


----------



## Pooh&OurHunny

we are going to go to Sea World in May.  Do you know the time for lunch?  Do you think the early we book the better the assign sit we can get?
Thanks


----------



## Dolphina

Pooh&OurHunny said:


> we are going to go to Sea World in May.  Do you know the time for lunch?  Do you think the early we book the better the assign sit we can get?
> Thanks



The earlier you book the better seats you get!!


----------



## Pooh&OurHunny

Dolphina said:


> The earlier you book the better seats you get!!



thank you


----------



## Pakey

Do you know how far in advance you can book?


----------



## Dolphina

when I went last year I booked my table four months in advance.


----------



## kohlby

We were able to book only one month in advance - but it's not the busy season.  We were there this past Sunday.  Dine with Shamu was totally worth it!!


----------



## belle231

silly question but do u have to pay to get in the park to go to this meal?


----------



## aidandmommy

Yes you have to pay to enter the park in order to dine with Shamu. My son loved this 2 years ago the trainers are awesome and come table to table, we booked well in advance and had a pool side view.


----------



## Sethsmama

I'm taking my family to Sea World one day out of our July Disney trip and I saw this "Dine with Shamu" and would LOVE it and so would the kids!
I'm having a hard time finding it on the seaworld site for Orlando...are they still doing it?


----------



## warbiespig

Sethsmama said:


> I'm taking my family to Sea World one day out of our July Disney trip and I saw this "Dine with Shamu" and would LOVE it and so would the kids!
> I'm having a hard time finding it on the seaworld site for Orlando...are they still doing it?



They have actually cancelled any bookings until the end of may at least ,and its still not available to book online yet due to the tragic circumstances earlier this year. x Amanda


----------



## ladyhawk14624

I'm posting this here because ideally I'd love to be married while Dining with Shamu.  Does anyone know if they do weddings at Sea World?  I've emailed them but haven't heard anything back.  There will be 10 of us total which hopefully will work to our advantage.  Thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

Is Dine with Shamu offered anymore?  I was on the Seaworld website looking for it yesterday and couldn't find it.


----------



## tarrbear

Due to the recent incident, Dining With Shamu has been suspended for the current time being, its unknown when or if it will be offered again.


----------



## miller mom

Is dining with Shamu permanently closed?


----------



## WeemanMom

miller mom said:


> Is dining with Shamu permanently closed?



I am planning an August trip and I would love to know this too.  We did Dine with Shamu the first year they offered it (2002) and then again in 2005 and 2008.  Would love to go again this summer.  Any word?  Thanks!


----------



## cmason

seaworld san antonio facebook page, just confirmed Dine With Shamu is returning in February.. No word on the other parks..


----------



## Jamie25UGA

Sea World posted on Facebook "Its true! Dine With Shamu will resume at SeaWorld Orlando this spring. As soon as we start taking reservations, well be sure to let you know."

This is such good news considering I called two days ago to ask if it was returning and I was told no. I can't wait to go back for a 3rd time!


----------



## PenelopeL

This answered all my questions! Great thread!


----------



## gopherlawyer

Has anyone heard any news on the date for re-launching dine with Shamu?


----------



## camikey

Has anyone heard about Dine w/ Shamu in Orlando???


----------



## Bonniec

Is this not being done anymore?


----------



## Donald is #1

Bonniec said:


> Is this not being done anymore?



I think that they may have just re-started it, but my niece and I ended up doing the Sea Lions up close tour instead.


----------



## bas71873

So, it seems Dine with Shamu is back.  Can someone tell me what times you can do this?  Lunch, dinner, either?  How long does it take?  How much is it per person.  Hoping to dine next August (2012)....and I couldn't find schedule nor pricing info on line.


----------



## Libertyke

bas71873 said:


> So, it seems Dine with Shamu is back.  Can someone tell me what times you can do this?  Lunch, dinner, either?  How long does it take?  How much is it per person.  Hoping to dine next August (2012)....and I couldn't find schedule nor pricing info on line.



Dine with Shamu is not back yet. It is still closed 'until further notice'.
They are rebuilding something, so it won't start until that is finished.
I've contacted SeaWorld about this, but they can't give a date.

http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/Dine-and-Shop/Dining/Dine-with-Shamu


----------



## bas71873

Libertyke said:


> Dine with Shamu is not back yet. It is still closed 'until further notice'.
> They are rebuilding something, so it won't start until that is finished.
> I've contacted SeaWorld about this, but they can't give a date.
> 
> http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/Dine-and-Shop/Dining/Dine-with-Shamu




You're right.  I misread the info. .  Well, maybe by late next summer it will be back, or at least I hope so.  We'd love to do this.


----------



## aprile

I loved Dining with Shamu and was sorry it wasn't available for my most recent trip to SeaWorld, but the worst part of it being closed is that they've also blocked off the underwater viewing of the killer whales.  Now the only way to see them is at their shows.  This was a huge disappoiintment.


----------



## chiamarie

aprile said:


> I loved Dining with Shamu and was sorry it wasn't available for my most recent trip to SeaWorld, but the worst part of it being closed is that they've also blocked off the underwater viewing of the killer whales.  Now the only way to see them is at their shows.  This was a huge disappoiintment.



The Underwaterviewing/Dine with Shamu pool has been under construction since the beginning of the year, and has been closed since the tragic accident in Feb of 2010.  Because it is still under construction, the whales are not allowed in the pool because of noise and debris that could be in the pool, so even if underwater viewing was open, there would be no whales there.

I would venture to guess at the earliest spring break time 2012 will it reopen; but I wouldn't count on it.  My guess is Summer 2012; but even still, anything is possible.


----------



## bas71873

Any updated info on when and if this may reopen?  Wondering if any recent visitors have any scoop.


----------



## tyandbash

We did this 6 years ago and loved it!  I so wish this meal would open up again!!


----------



## anonymouscactus

..... back open as of today! 

As of right now, reservations can be made at the in-park reservations center or by calling 800-327-2420. I am guessing the website will be updated soon.


----------



## tyandbash

That is soooooo exciting!!  I can't find it on their site though.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

anonymouscactus said:


> ..... back open as of today!
> 
> As of right now, reservations can be made at the in-park reservations center or by calling 800-327-2420. I am guessing the website will be updated soon.



NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

This just rocketed up on the list of must-do's on our Christmas trip!


----------



## KBF

tyandbash said:


> That is soooooo exciting!!  I can't find it on their site though.



The reservations are currently only available at the park. You can not make reservations online right now. My guess is it's still in the soft opening stages right now.


----------



## tyandbash

Thanks!  My DH will be so excited if we can dine there next month!!


----------



## reelmom

KBF said:


> The reservations are currently only available at the park. You can not make reservations online right now. My guess is it's still in the soft opening stages right now.



Can you make advanced reservations using the number that a PP posted above?  Does anybody know what the cost is? We are going in October and would love to go.


----------



## kingken

there are some dates open online, i rang and they said it was a soft opening with a view to more dates being released in future, just booked, cant wait


----------



## Fantasmic1

How long is he show and do they keep the beer flowing the entire time?


----------



## monica9

Is this show worth it? Is it a regular show that everyone sees but those that dine with shamu get to watch it in a special section? WE will be going end of November so if I book now and don't get up close seats, will the seats that I get still be good enough for the price?


----------



## kennedyandkailey

Thank you so much for making this a sticky!  We are taking our kids to Seaworld and DC for the first time in November to celebrate DD's 10th birthday.  So excited to read that this is a great thing to do... just booked this morning.  The kids will LOVE it!


----------



## Wish Upon A Star

We are visiting SW for the first time since 1999!  Just me and DH celebrating our 25th Wedding Anniversary . . .I made the ressie for 10/2 as a surprise for DH . . .I can't wait!


----------



## Jenny3

Has anyone been here since it reopened? Just curious on if the experience has changed any


----------



## sweetiee

Jenny3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been here since it reopened? Just curious on if the experience has changed any



We are going the 14th. I will report back afterwards. Hopefully with pics!


----------



## mdurette

Jenny3 said:


> Has anyone been here since it reopened? Just curious on if the experience has changed any




We are going on the 13th.   I made the ressie online.   I booked last week and got kids eat free with adult purchase.  It was a passholder discount.


----------



## yummymummywales

Just returned from our holiday where we did Dine with Shamu so thought I would let everyone know we had a great time. We have been to this a few years ago and have been waiting for this to return! Booked a really good deal, kids eat free so only paid £40 for the four of us to eat - amazing value!

Food was great - lots of options, lovely desserts and plenty of drinks, whether that be alcoholic or not. There were several trainers and whales interacting with us and we had fantastic seats next to the window.

It really worked for us - one of the best experiences of our trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

yummymummywales said:


> Just returned from our holiday where we did Dine with Shamu so thought I would let everyone know we had a great time. We have been to this a few years ago and have been waiting for this to return! Booked a really good deal, kids eat free so only paid £40 for the four of us to eat - amazing value!
> 
> Food was great - lots of options, lovely desserts and plenty of drinks, whether that be alcoholic or not. There were several trainers and whales interacting with us and we had fantastic seats next to the window.
> 
> It really worked for us - one of the best experiences of our trip!



Awesome feedback!!  Thanks for the mini-review.....we can't wait for our first Dine With Shamu experience in December!


----------



## longing4disney

yummymummywales said:


> Just returned from our holiday where we did Dine with Shamu so thought I would let everyone know we had a great time. We have been to this a few years ago and have been waiting for this to return! Booked a really good deal, kids eat free so only paid £40 for the four of us to eat - amazing value!
> 
> Food was great - lots of options, lovely desserts and plenty of drinks, whether that be alcoholic or not. There were several trainers and whales interacting with us and we had fantastic seats next to the window.
> 
> It really worked for us - one of the best experiences of our trip!



Thanks for the review.  We are going Seaworld now that we have bought Discovery Cove tickets and Seaworld entry comes free.  I am still debating with DH whether to do Dine with Shamu or Shark Underwater Grill.  I prefer Shamu while DH is leaning towards Shark.  . May I ask how long was the dinner and were the killer whales present the whole time?


----------



## SunnyDey

We did the Dine with Shamu dinner last week.  I just wanted to report back that it was a great experience!  The food was excellent, and we loved the up close interaction with the trainers and the whales.  DD, age 3, had an excellent time, and she especially loved when the whale waved hi to her and splashed her a little through the glass.  

longing4disney, the dinner lasted about an hour. The whales and trainers were out there for about the last 30 minutes of the dinner.


----------



## Vatrahaki

SunnyDey said:


> We did the Dine with Shamu dinner last week.  I just wanted to report back that it was a great experience!  The food was excellent, and we loved the up close interaction with the trainers and the whales.  DD, age 3, had an excellent time, and she especially loved when the whale waved hi to her and splashed her a little through the glass.
> 
> longing4disney, the dinner lasted about an hour. The whales and trainers were out there for about the last 30 minutes of the dinner.



Happy to hear it was a great experience, especially for your DD. Hubby and I are taking our 3 yo in December and after reading this, I am even more excited than before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tinker_Belle

I'm so glad they brought this back!


----------



## Kidgoingon40

I am kinda interested in doing this. I have a question though - has anyone had experience doing dine with shamu with a food allergy? My husband has a severe shellfish allergy, and I was just wondering if we would feel "safe" eating here. I believe I remember reading a dining review several months ago where a person ate there with an allergy and said they were given a separate plate from the kitchen (instead of eating from the buffet).


----------



## coastgirl

Another question. Or two. 

We are planning on going in August, but I'd love to get a "front row seat". If I book now, do you think we'll get a good seat? (5 mos in advance).  Can I book by phone and have someone check good dates, as opposed to online? We are flexible at this point.

One more question: Does anyone know if we will get a discount if we buy an annual pass?

Thanks!


----------



## dizzyr

We are going to SeaWorld in November along with Discovery Cove. I just looked online and it will allow me to book the DWS and it says it's refundable if cancelled within 24 hours. Is there any reason not to book? 

Do you find out your table before you go or only when you get there? I can't imagine many people would have booked this far in advance so I'm thinking we'd get poolside seating?!


----------



## coastgirl

I called last week to inquire about an August date, and the agent was surprised I could even book that far in advance...she said all the days I was considering were still wide open.  So I'd say you're golden!  I am waiting to book because if I book anything in USD with my Canadian credit card, then cancel, I lose the exchange rate coming and going.  (I pay about 3.5% to buy something in USD, and then if it gets refunded, they charge me the exchange fee again on the way back in to my account.)  But I doubt that applies to you!  (And I'm waiting for my new USD Mastercard, so I should have a frenzy of booking and ordering then! )

Oh!  I see I can now answer my own question. I was told that if we buy the AP, yes, we do get a discount on DWS.  The AAA discount doesn't apply to this, so another reason to get one AP for our party.


----------



## dizzyr

That's a good point about the exchange (canadian girl here too). I'll make sure to book it with my us debit/credit card. 

I'm just over the border so I opened up a us bank account with no fees  much better than opening a us one here and paying fees on it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

coastgirl said:


> Another question. Or two.
> 
> We are planning on going in August, but I'd love to get a "front row seat". If I book now, do you think we'll get a good seat? (5 mos in advance).





dizzyr said:


> We are going to SeaWorld in November along with Discovery Cove. I just looked online and it will allow me to book the DWS and it says it's refundable if cancelled within 24 hours. Is there any reason not to book?
> 
> Do you find out your table before you go or only when you get there? I can't imagine many people would have booked this far in advance so I'm thinking we'd get poolside seating?!



We booked in mid-September for Christmas Week, and got a poolside table (#17, I believe.......half of the tables are along the glass, the other half are immediately beside the poolside seats). 

As for possible cancellation, SW is awesome as far as customer service goes.  We had reservations for Santa's Fireside Feast on Christmas Eve.  When we all came down with a flu-like bug that afternoon, I knew we were beyond the 24-hour no-penalty cancellation, but I also knew we couldn't possibly go to the dinner  .  So I called to let them know we wouldn't be attending, not asking for a refund but simply opening up a table for another lucky family of three who might inquire as a walk-up (as the meal was long since sold out).   The customer service rep asked me if I would hold for a moment, then came back on the line to say they would refund me the full amount as a courtesy, and wished my family well.  We were not entitled to a refund, and we were not expecting one (nor did I ask).  So I can speak from experience when I say they are awesome when plans change (for whatever reason).


----------



## zilp

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> As for possible cancellation, SW is awesome as far as customer service goes.  We had reservations for Santa's Fireside Feast on Christmas Eve.  When we all came down with a flu-like bug that afternoon, I knew we were beyond the 24-hour no-penalty cancellation, but I also knew we couldn't possibly go to the dinner  .  So I called to let them know we wouldn't be attending, not asking for a refund but simply opening up a table for another lucky family of three who might inquire as a walk-up (as the meal was long since sold out).   The customer service rep asked me if I would hold for a moment, then came back on the line to say they would refund me the full amount as a courtesy, and wished my family well.  We were not entitled to a refund, and we were not expecting one (nor did I ask).  So I can speak from experience when I say they are awesome when plans change (for whatever reason).



 wow, that is awesome customer service!


----------



## dizzyr

The same thing happened to us at sw in California. We had reservations for Sunday and everyone got sick so I called and asked if we could rebook for mid week and they said they only did it on the weekends then (feb) so she refunded my money. It was very nice of her and I didn't ask either she just offered. 

I'm gonna book it thus weekend


----------



## bjakmom

I would love to do this dinner on our 2nd day at SW, but I wanted to go to the park at about 5PM and stay till closing at 10 PM.
I do not want to have to be at the park by 3 PM - do they ever pre-assign your dining time so you don't have to check in at 3?  I am assuming that a 10 PM closing would mean there is a dinner closer to 6 PM (labor day weekend).  The 3 PM is a deal breaker for us that day because we have earlier plans.


----------



## zilp

bjakmom said:


> I would love to do this dinner on our 2nd day at SW, but I wanted to go to the park at about 5PM and stay till closing at 10 PM.
> I do not want to have to be at the park by 3 PM - do they ever pre-assign your dining time so you don't have to check in at 3?  I am assuming that a 10 PM closing would mean there is a dinner closer to 6 PM (labor day weekend).  The 3 PM is a deal breaker for us that day because we have earlier plans.



Maybe you can call SW directly to find out.  I have called them in the past and they have been very helpful.


----------



## dizzyr

I tried to book online on the weekend and it wasn't working so I called today and booked it and the lady on the phone was so nice. They also have birthday cakes now which she said was new so I booked one of those too. We're celebrating 3 birthdays on the trip so I thought it may get us even closer to the front


----------



## SKMG123

My family has never been to SW and we're going in June.. really considering DWS but also concerned about missing the best shows.. is Dine With Shamu like a front row seat DURING a show? (If so, which one?).. or is it something totally separate? If so, would booking this mean missing a great show? I would love do take the kids to DWS but not at the expense of missing a whale/dolphin show as this is our first time ever. I know someone else asked a similar question and was told to watch the YouTube video they linked, but I tried and it said it was private. Also I saw a mentioning of seeing a show on a screen during dws... not sure if we'd enjoy that more than watching a show in the stands. Help!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

SKMG123 said:


> My family has never been to SW and we're going in June.. really considering DWS but also concerned about missing the best shows.. is Dine With Shamu like a front row seat DURING a show? (If so, which one?).. or is it something totally separate? If so, would booking this mean missing a great show? I would love do take the kids to DWS but not at the expense of missing a whale/dolphin show as this is our first time ever. I know someone else asked a similar question and was told to watch the YouTube video they linked, but I tried and it said it was private. Also I saw a mentioning of seeing a show on a screen during dws... not sure if we'd enjoy that more than watching a show in the stands. Help!



I've never done DWS, but from what I've read and saw online, it is a dining experience in a backstage area of Shamu Stadium.  Unless it changed, I believe that during your dinner, a few of the whales and trainers come out and do some kind of training session in front of you.  Of course, this may have changed after the incident in 2010, when a whale drowned one of the trainers, but I don't think SWO would resort to a boring video. They are all about bringing guests and their animals together.


----------



## coastgirl

dizzyr said:


> I tried to book online on the weekend and it wasn't working so I called today and booked it and the lady on the phone was so nice. They also have birthday cakes now which she said was new so I booked one of those too. We're celebrating 3 birthdays on the trip so I thought it may get us even closer to the front



Yay!  I bet you get a front row seat (I am hoping for the same, with booking so early).  Their phone agents are great, aren't they?  Makes me feel welcome already.



SKMG123 said:


> My family has never been to SW and we're going in June.. really considering DWS but also concerned about missing the best shows.. is Dine With Shamu like a front row seat DURING a show? (If so, which one?).. or is it something totally separate? If so, would booking this mean missing a great show? I would love do take the kids to DWS but not at the expense of missing a whale/dolphin show as this is our first time ever. I know someone else asked a similar question and was told to watch the YouTube video they linked, but I tried and it said it was private. Also I saw a mentioning of seeing a show on a screen during dws... not sure if we'd enjoy that more than watching a show in the stands. Help!



From what I understand, you can't see the main stadium show while you're at DWS.  It's a different thing, with a short presentation from the trainers and some "tricks" from the whales.  The advantage is that you get closer, and you're not with 5,000 of your closest friends.  You also get a photo of the family to take home I believe.  The shows are performed several times a day, so if you plan ahead you should be able to do both.  For my family of four it's only costing us $110 (we got a slight discount, and I think it's not quite peak season to begin with), so for a sit-down dinner and a chance to talk to the pros, it seems quite worth it.  A buffet character meal at Disney is going to cost twice that.  (And  glass of wine or a beer is going to add on even more at Disney!)


----------



## cbtshewmake

We will be taking our eldest son to celebrate his birthday at Sea World and thought about doing the Dining with Shamu.  Who do you talk to about the cake and do they do anything special for birthdays?


----------



## dizzyr

cbtshewmake said:


> We will be taking our eldest son to celebrate his birthday at Sea World and thought about doing the Dining with Shamu.  Who do you talk to about the cake and do they do anything special for birthdays?



The customer service rep on the phone was the one who told me about the cakes - I didn't see them online but she did say they were knew so they may be online at some point if not already. I don't think they do anything other than bring out the cake to your table.


----------



## cbtshewmake

dizzyr said:


> The customer service rep on the phone was the one who told me about the cakes - I didn't see them online but she did say they were knew so they may be online at some point if not already. I don't think they do anything other than bring out the cake to your table.



Thanks for the info!  I will call and ask about it.


----------



## ez

what is the number to call?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ez said:


> what is the number to call?



1-888-800-5447 

http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/Contact?from=Footer_Nav


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Is the DWS time typically the same time as the One Ocean show time or is it earlier? They don't list times for the dinner anymore.  We have to check in that day by 3:00 to find out.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Tinker_Belle said:


> Is the DWS time typically the same time as the One Ocean show time or is it earlier? They don't list times for the dinner anymore.  We have to check in that day by 3:00 to find out.



When we were there over Christmas, DWS was featured after One Ocean (the show was just in its final minutes as we were being seated and offered our drinks).    So with check in, pre-meal pics, etc. you wouldn't be able to watch One Ocean and then be seated for the meal.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> When we were there over Christmas, DWS was featured after One Ocean (the show was just in its final minutes as we were being seated and offered our drinks).    So with check in, pre-meal pics, etc. you wouldn't be able to watch One Ocean and then be seated for the meal.



I was under the impression that we would see the show on screens. Now I know to make sure we see the show earlier. I'm glad I asked! Thank you!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Thanks for the posting the pics. It makes more sense to me now.


----------



## angel23321

Does anyone know when they will release dates for January?  The last booking date is December 31st.  Do they not do Dine with Shamu in January or have they just not released the dates? Thanks!


----------



## lthiesfeld07

I'm going to guess December 1.

I'm waiting for them to release for January 2!


----------



## FLOIR

I do not believe any dates will be released for January, although there may be a few days early in January with dates.

Shark's Underwater Grill would be a good replacement instead of Dine With Shamu.


----------



## LeaversOnTour

Does anyone one know if they do anything special on xmas day? We are doing this, this xmas - Very excited


----------



## Lcar6709

Am I right in thinking that Dining with Shamu has just re opened after a refurb of the venue and pool area? 
We did this meal 6 years ago and it was amazing but looking at the latest pics it seems that the pool area is now "glassed off" and that the areas where the whales could come right out onto the poolside is no longer there and that they just seem to stay further away in the pool only. I does anyone know if this is the case as it just wouldn't be the same intimate experience as before.


----------



## Paisley

Yes, there is a half wall of glass separating you from the Shamu pool.  At either end of the pool there is a little flat area where a whale will come up and lay there for a few seconds.
We did the lunch time one and we had to check in at 1:15 by the underwater viewing area, they give you a number then you walk up, get your picture taken (it's included in the price of the meal, ours turned out really nice) and then you line up again until they open the doors.
Then a waiter escorts you to your table, then you order drinks and you hit the buffet. 
 At 2pm, a trainer comes out and tells you all about the whales and then they bring a few out to do some jumps and tricks and stuff, it was really cool because they were so close!  One whale even splashed a whole table a few tables behind us!  They didn't get too wet, just where the glass wall had a gap between the panels.
Then the trainer walks around and answers any questions from each table.
We had the best time, the kids loved it!  The only crappy part was that there were these 3 annoying kids (all under 5 years old) who kept hanging on the glass and smashing each other's faces into the glass, basically doing wrestle mania with more kicking and punching right behind my ds.  We had a front table and they were a table behind ours, but they kept coming between my son and the glass.
The waitstaff tells you before you sit to NOT touch the glass, and they even had to tell the kids numerous times to stop hanging/touching the glass.  Don't worry, their parents were enjoying a leisurely lunch while their kids were beating the snot out of each other right next to us.
I hate confrontation, but after they hit my son, it was on.  I told the kid to stop hitting and he gave me the death stare.  Eventually, the mom got up (after I gave HER the death stare) and says, "oh are they bothering you?"
Another family says, "They are bothering everyone!"  She got all red and pissed, but sat back down.  After another 10 minutes of fight club, a staff member must have said something because they all of sudden just up and left!
But, other than that, it was an awesome experience!


----------



## Lcar6709

Thanks for the reply, only just read it sorry. it was really helpful. I'm still a bit hesitant about booking, but I'm sure we will end up giving it a go in the end, just hope we don't have a similar experience as you with the family from hell!
Some people just switch off and expect other people to parent their kids for them! Nice for them that they enjoyed their meal though!!!


----------



## mickeys_chick

Hi I would like to make a dine with shamu reservation for lunch when we go in November but only dinner is showing up on any dates.... Does anyone know if they only do dinner now? Thanks in advance x


----------



## Vee89

I'm going in Nov too.  I'm considering doing this!  I'm hoping it's worth it.... 
Are the above pictures pretty much what you see?  I don't want to spend all that, get a table in the back, and not be able to see anything.


----------



## LeaversOnTour

We did it last year, and it was fantastic.

SeaWorld on Christmas day was really good - so much so we are doing it this year too.

Dine with Shamu is really good value for us, as we have 2 infants who eat for free and both eat "real food".

Plus where else can the kids eat turkey and hot dogs for xmas dinner


----------



## mickeys_chick

Seems like there only doing dinner reservations for this now. Can't find any lunch - I emailed them direct but no reply.


----------



## Aussieprincess

Has anyone been to Dine with Shamu lately? We have booked for Sept '15. Being from Australia I have waited so long for this, our last 3 trips this has been closed. :-/ I'm very excited! Do they still include a photo? Should we get there early to get close up seats?


----------



## FLOIR

There are some dates with lunch times now, there are some in April that I looked at that give you the option of selecting lunch or dinner.


----------



## FLOIR

Aussieprincess said:


> Has anyone been to Dine with Shamu lately? We have booked for Sept '15. Being from Australia I have waited so long for this, our last 3 trips this has been closed. :-/ I'm very excited! Do they still include a photo? Should we get there early to get close up seats?


 
The last time I was there was during Christmas but I don't think much has changed. You do still get a picture. When you check in at the podium they have set up near the underwater viewing they already have your table number listed, so it doesn't matter really when you check in. I believe they might assign tables based on when you made the reservation, but getting there early and standing in line for an hour generally will not give you a better table.

That said, the way the show is, it happens all around the pool, so I am not sure there really is a bad table.


----------



## mshanson3121

I keep seeing "the show". Do you get to eat and watch the One Ocean show? Or is this something different?


----------



## FLOIR

It is not One Ocean but there is a show, although demonstration might be a better word for it. They will have someone on a microphone walking around the edge of the pool explaining what is happening while other trainers are in various positions asking the whales to perform certain behaviors. They will have the whales do these behaviors in certain areas of the pool, at both ends and also in the middle, which is why I say there really is not a bad seat. The behaviors include such things as splashes and back flips, but also how they ask them to get into position to perform certain medical exams.

I don't recall the exact timing but you will generally have a chance to start eating and maybe even go back for seconds and thirds before the demonstration starts, and you can continue to eat during it. The pictures they took outside will be brought around at the end, but if you leave early you can also pick them up at Adventure Photo at the front of the park.


----------



## mshanson3121

FLOIR said:


> It is not One Ocean but there is a show, although demonstration might be a better word for it. They will have someone on a microphone walking around the edge of the pool explaining what is happening while other trainers are in various positions asking the whales to perform certain behaviors. They will have the whales do these behaviors in certain areas of the pool, at both ends and also in the middle, which is why I say there really is not a bad seat. The behaviors include such things as splashes and back flips, but also how they ask them to get into position to perform certain medical exams.
> 
> I don't recall the exact timing but you will generally have a chance to start eating and maybe even go back for seconds and thirds before the demonstration starts, and you can continue to eat during it. The pictures they took outside will be brought around at the end, but if you leave early you can also pick them up at Adventure Photo at the front of the park.



Thank you  How long does it last? We only have a limited amount of time at SW (about 6 hours) so, not sure if this might take up too much time or not?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mshanson3121 said:


> Thank you  How long does it last? We only have a limited amount of time at SW (about 6 hours) so, not sure if this might take up too much time or not?



Its going to take at least a hour or more.  While well worth it if you have a full day at your disposal, when you have limited time available to you on your visit date, I would skip Dine with Shamu and try to take in more attractions and exhibits in the park.  Grab something at Voyageurs, SeaFire Inn or Spice Mill and then keep on touring.


----------



## GCS2000

Looking to add this last minute to our trip.  I know the times for dinner are between 4-6pm is there any way to get an early time in this?  I only ask because the day we are planning to do this we are going to an MLS Orlando City game which starts at 7pm so we kind of need to be out of the park by 6.


----------



## kj2mom

I have this booked for our trip in July and the ticket says the reservation times are based on the daily show schedule and will be assigned the day of your visit. Dinner start time can be between 4:30-6:30 and we are to check in by 3:00pm to receive the dining time. That said, it is my understanding that there is just one time for everyone, the time can just vary to make it work best for the staff/animals. My ticket does mention a lunch with the hours of 12-2, maybe that might work better for your group?

Just looked at the website and the times seem different than my ticket, 4-6 and 11:30-1:30 but either way maybe lunch would work better if that is available?


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Has anybody been able to book lunch recently? It seems like dinner is the only option.


----------



## FLOIR

Through the summer I would expect there to only be the dinner show. There may be a few days when a lunch show has to be added, but I don't think I would plan on it if you are trying to plan your day.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

FLOIR said:


> Through the summer I would expect there to only be the dinner show. There may be a few days when a lunch show has to be added, but I don't think I would plan on it if you are trying to plan your day.


I figured as much! Thanks!


----------



## IckyMickey

We just did Dine With Shamu on Sunday, December 20th. 
My email told me to check in by 3:00, but when I went over and searched I was told to check-in around 3:30 at the podium they will put out by the shamu underwater viewing ramp.  We ended up getting back around 3:45 and people were still checking in and everyone was still waiting outside the doors to be seated.  I reserved the tickets September 25th and was table #13 right up in the front.  They let everyone about 3:50 / 3:55 and once at the table you could line up for the buffet.

There was a One Ocean show at 4:00 but it was not played in our training pool area.  The announcer started talking while we were still in the buffet line but it went on during most of our dining time.  It ended shortly before 5:00 pm and you could leave when you were ready.  Since there was a 5:30 show, we walked around to the stadium and watched it then.

It was really great - especially since my boys are 19 & 13 and really appreciated it.  They did jumps bigger than I saw at the real show.

      Hi All,


----------



## FLOIR

Dine With Shamu appears to be closed for the rest of January and also half of February. According to the website the first dine reservation is for February 16


----------



## Joanna71985

Thanks for all the info in this thread! This is something that I really want to do


----------



## misspickle

Hi I've just came across this thread, looking at doing this for Xmas day when is the best time to book for pool side?

Thanks in advance


----------



## leiaorgana

misspickle said:


> Hi I've just came across this thread, looking at doing this for Xmas day when is the best time to book for pool side?
> 
> Thanks in advance



As soon as you can. Those that book earliest get the better tables. At least that's always been the case when I've gone.


----------



## kj2mom

We booked 180 days out (decided 185 days out that we were going). I think we were one of the first, we were front and center.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We didn't book until March 29th for our May 1st visit, and still got a front-and-center table.  So it really just depends!


----------



## Marshay

thanks for this info!  We did several years ago and I'm glad to see this is still on.  Just booked for our September trip, so hopefully we are at/near front!


----------



## K O

Is this still offered in Orlando?  We had it booked when we were going to go to San Diego this coming March but we decided to cancel and go to Disney World. We still want to do Sea World while we are there. Until today I didn't see the option at all. Now I see it but when I click on the link it tells me an unexpected error occurred. Thanks!


----------



## cleopenn

We did Dine with Shamu last week, on Thanksgiving Day.  My thoughts and feedback -

our "dinner" reservations required at 3:15 check in, entry at 3:30 and it was finished by 4:45pm.

I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the food as well as the selection.  (We generally never eat at buffets and I had low expectations.)

Efficient and pleasant servers.

Tables are assigned by when you make the reservations and staff was stern with people trying to snag a "better" table.

We loved it!  It was our favorite part of the day and I thought the price was a terrific value for the food and experience.


----------



## misspickle

Tables are assigned by when you make the reservations and staff was stern with people trying to snag a "better" table.

i take it the earlier you book the better seats, i booked ours in july for xmas day


----------



## cleopenn

misspickle said:


> Tables are assigned by when you make the reservations and staff was stern with people trying to snag a "better" table.
> 
> i take it the earlier you book the better seats, i booked ours in july for xmas day



Yes, that was what I was told by two different employees. 

A bit about timing.  When I made the reservation, it stated 6pm and to check-in the day off for a specific time slot assignment.  I was surprised that check-in ended up being 3:15.  I was expecting it to be 5-ish.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

We booked in October for our reservation on the 2nd January 2017 and were seated at table 20, at the front and pretty central. It was a great show and good value for money as the food was excellent.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just booked for Jan 30.  We'll see what kind of seats we get.  Couldn't pass up kids eat free (we're annual pass holders)!


----------



## purple hippo

chicagoshannon said:


> I just booked for Jan 30.  We'll see what kind of seats we get.  Couldn't pass up kids eat free (we're annual pass holders)!


Soo...what kind of seats did you get?  Just curious.


----------



## Joanna71985

So...thanks to the info in here, I wound up doing DWS 2 weeks ago! I booked the day of, and it wasn't busy at all (got a table right by the glass, and got to be near one of the trainers with one of the whales). Already planning on going again!


----------



## mcross923

How do you go about planning for this?  On the day we are visiting SeaWorld, the Dine with Shamu is only offered for dinner.  The website says: 

Dinner start time can be between 3:00pm and 6:00pm. Check in at the Information & Reservations Counter by 2:00pm to receive your dining time.
Without knowing what time your dinner is until 2PM, when do you plan to eat lunch?  If we have lunch around noon, dinner at 3 PM won't be ideal.  If we eat a late breakfast, what if our dinner is at 6 PM?  May not be too big of a deal for adults, but we'll be with a 4 and 7 year old so we're trying to plan meal times accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

When you arrive go to guest services and they will be able to tell you the time. You will then be able to sort your day out.


----------



## mcross923

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> When you arrive go to guest services and they will be able to tell you the time. You will then be able to sort your day out.


Ahh, thank you!


----------



## buddyfan

We want to book Dine with Shamu (adult 29$, child 19$).
My children are 10 and 13 years old.
Which price (adult or child)?


----------



## Joanna71985

I believe both will be adults


----------



## MomtothreeEs

I have noticed in the pictures that the tables seat 4. I have a party of 5. Does anyone know how they seat larger families? 

I'm worried that since I didn't book way in advance that we will be in the second row of tables. I hope no one would be seated at the end and have their back to the water.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Both a adults. Ten and older are adults. 


buddyfan said:


> We want to book Dine with Shamu (adult 29$, child 19$).
> My children are 10 and 13 years old.
> Which price (adult or child)?


o


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Tip for those who book dinner: Plan to arrive at the park before noon. Our "dinner" today was at 12:30. They decided to have only one show, even though we had booked "dinner." We had considered arriving at the park by two because we thought dinner would not start until three. So glad we decided to arrive in the morning. There was no notice to us. No email. No text. When we arrived I checked the schedule and there was only one DWS and it was at 12:30. Be aware that if you book dinner, it could actually become lunch on the day of the show. Great experience. Definitely worth doing. Just be flexible with your plans.


----------



## cleopenn

MomtothreeEs said:


> I have noticed in the pictures that the tables seat 4. I have a party of 5. Does anyone know how they seat larger families?
> 
> I'm worried that since I didn't book way in advance that we will be in the second row of tables. I hope no one would be seated at the end and have their back to the water.



We had a party of 3 seated at a table to 4 so I would think they would do the same with a party of 5, meaning they would put you at a table for 6.  When we were there, it was at capacity and the all the tables were set up perpendicular to the glass.  The show started after the meal so even if the tables had a different configuration, you could just turn your chair around.

I was pretty impressed with the whole experience.  They handle the crowds well and there was plenty of room in the area to walk around, take pictures and get a different view.



AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Tip for those who book dinner: Plan to arrive at the park before noon. Our "dinner" today was at 12:30. They decided to have only one show, even though we had booked "dinner." We had considered arriving at the park by two because we thought dinner would not start until three. So glad we decided to arrive in the morning. There was no notice to us. No email. No text. When we arrived I checked the schedule and there was only one DWS and it was at 12:30. Be aware that if you book dinner, it could actually become lunch on the day of the show. Great experience. Definitely worth doing. Just be flexible with your plans.



Very good advice.  While they didn't change our dinner to lunch, my confirmation said to check in at 5pm and my memory tells me we entered much earlier, like 3:30.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

MomtothreeEs said:


> I have noticed in the pictures that the tables seat 4. I have a party of 5. Does anyone know how they seat larger families?
> 
> I'm worried that since I didn't book way in advance that we will be in the second row of tables. *I hope no one would be seated at the end and have their back to the water.*



No seats in the dining area have their backs to the water.  All tables are arranged like this:











They should just push two of those tables for 4 together (see the bottom of the above picture) for your party of 5.


----------



## debbie424

We are booked to Dine With Shamu on June 3rd nd we just got an email that what was supposed to be dinner is now lunch. It said it would be at 1230. How early should we check in and where do we check into? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joanna71985

debbie424 said:


> We are booked to Dine With Shamu on June 3rd nd we just got an email that what was supposed to be dinner is now lunch. It said it would be at 1230. How early should we check in and where do we check into? Thanks for the help.



check in starts at 12:15, and you check in by the Dine with Shamu ramp (above the Underwater Viewing pool)


----------



## purple hippo

I am looking to book Dine With Shamu for the first week of Janaury, 2018, but the reservations haven't opened yet. Is this strange?  They wouldn't discontinue this event at the end of the year would they?


----------



## Carrie Lynn

I am so excited to finally get to go to Dine with Shamu in December for my birthday! I got so much information from this thread and can't wait to tell others about my experience with lots of pictures!


----------



## Joanna71985

Carrie Lynn said:


> I am so excited to finally get to go to Dine with Shamu in December for my birthday! I got so much information from this thread and can't wait to tell others about my experience with lots of pictures!



Have fun! I'm doing DWS for my birthday in July, and I can't wait


----------



## FLOIR

purple hippo said:


> I am looking to book Dine With Shamu for the first week of Janaury, 2018, but the reservations haven't opened yet. Is this strange?  They wouldn't discontinue this event at the end of the year would they?



From what I have seen - SeaWorld does not seem to update anything going into the next year until later in the year. This includes tours and dine features like this. Their park hours calendar currently only goes through December, so I doubt if it was discontinued, just not updated yet. I would keep checking periodically and hopefully by October or November they start to post things for 2018.


----------



## FLOIR

I just tried to book Dine With Shamu for the rest of July and also into August. It looks like they have completely removed the portion about being able to reserve a dinner spot. The only time that comes up now is 12:30 PM. This actually includes days going into October, although October does not have dines on Tuesday or Thursday, so not sure if they actually won't have dines on those days or if it is just not updated.


----------



## Joanna71985

FLOIR said:


> I just tried to book Dine With Shamu for the rest of July and also into August. It looks like they have completely removed the portion about being able to reserve a dinner spot. The only time that comes up now is 12:30 PM. This actually includes days going into October, although October does not have dines on Tuesday or Thursday, so not sure if they actually won't have dines on those days or if it is just not updated.



There hasn't been a 3:30 time slot in months (it's been 12:30 for awhile now)


----------



## FLOIR

True - but as others above stated they did mention "dinner" in the detail in places. I believe that phrase is completely gone now, unless it pops up when you actually book (I looked at times but did not actually attempt to book)


----------



## Joanna71985

It's just weird the description would list it as dinner (I personally consider 3:30 to be lunch really)


----------



## wolf29

We had a dinner reservation(3:30) for August 24th. I just received an email two days ago notifying us of a "slight" change to 12:30. Totally ticked off, as we have an 8:30 am Chef Mickey's reservation that morning. When I replied back to the notification, I received a canned response stating that the sender is out of the office until July 26th. Really messed up our plans for the day.


----------



## FLOIR

Do you have another day to move it to, or is that your one chance? If you can move it I would recommend calling the call center main number, rather then waiting until a particular person got back in the office. If that is your only day - sorry, tough decision as to whether to cancel or rush between parks. It is a really good lunch.


----------



## wolf29

The 24th really is the only day that works. We won't cancel. We have dined with Shamu twice before and enjoyed it. Just annoyed that they changed to lunch.


----------



## bellarinah

Our family did this yesterday (Sun. July 30, 2017). We got an email two weeks ago saying that our dinner reservation was changed to lunch since they only had one seating that day. It didn't matter to us since we planned to spend the whole day at SeaWorld anyway.

Check-in was at 12.15pm. They seated us right away and buffet was also ready. Three  whales were released to the pool and they swam around the whole time we were eating. I kept waiting for the "show" to start. But only after 40 minutes of eating, the trainers came out and started the show. I guess they wanted to make sure that everyone was done eating before they started. The food was pretty good. They had something for everyone. 

The show was really awesome. It was amazing to see those majestic animals up close. 

That being said, I couldn't help feeling a tad disappointed when we walked out. The total show time was only 15 minutes. When the trainers said their goodbyes, I went,  "That's it!?!?" All the three whales stayed behind to swim around some more. But I personally didn't need to watch anymore of that since we already did for 40 minutes earlier. 

I knew going into it that the whole experience was about an hour. I figured we would spend the first half an hour eating and the second half watching the show. We spent $100 for this (1 adult and 2 children, including taxes and tip).

All in all, I was glad we did it. Even if I knew beforehand that the show was only 15 minutes long, I would have done it anyway. But I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## heather13

Thanks bellarinh for the recent report. A few questions since most of the information doesn't seem to be updated - 
It sounds like there's no longer a screen to watch the show - correct? So does that mean the show is happening before the dinner, then the trainers come over for a private "DWS" performance? There's no way to see what the larger audience sees then, right?
Would you say it's only worth doing DWS if we can see the bigger show too? Or is it simply personal preference? I know we won't have time for both but it sounds like it would interest my kids.
Reservations - also sounds like it should be very easy to switch dates. We're debating between two October dates for SW and a lot is based upon dining reservations at WDW. Could we potentially make reservations for DWS for two dates, then just cancel one when the date nears?


----------



## Joanna71985

If there was a screen, it hasn't been there since before Jan. So no, you wouldn't be able to see the 12:15 One Ocean (or the 3:30 show, if DWS ever moves back to 3:30). It honestly doesn't matter to me, as I've seen the show so many times.


----------



## bellarinah

heather13 said:


> Thanks bellarinh for the recent report. A few questions since most of the information doesn't seem to be updated -
> It sounds like there's no longer a screen to watch the show - correct? So does that mean the show is happening before the dinner, then the trainers come over for a private "DWS" performance? There's no way to see what the larger audience sees then, right?
> Would you say it's only worth doing DWS if we can see the bigger show too? Or is it simply personal preference? I know we won't have time for both but it sounds like it would interest my kids.
> Reservations - also sounds like it should be very easy to switch dates. We're debating between two October dates for SW and a lot is based upon dining reservations at WDW. Could we potentially make reservations for DWS for two dates, then just cancel one when the date nears?


When we were there, there was no screen showing One Ocean at Dine with Shamu. The check-in started at the same time as One Ocean did at 12.15pm. I could somewhat hear the show but couldn't see anything. 

The "show" part of Dine with Shamu is more educational than anything. You get to see the whales up close. They did some jumping and such but it wasn't meant to be a private showing of One Ocean if you know what I mean. And that's why I put the quotation marks on show. The trainers asked the whales to do a few tricks while they kept talking about how they cared for those animals.

This was our family's first visit to SeaWorld.  I originally planned to only do Dine with Shamu and not watched One Ocean since there wasn't enough time in the day to watch every show plus Dine with Shamu. But after the experience, I decided to go back the next day to watch One Ocean because I felt I didn't get enough of the show elements at Dine with Shamu. So in my humble opinion, I feel that first timers maybe best watch One Ocean first. Dine with Shamu will be an add-on so you can learn more about the animals you've already seen. And there's something to be said about seeing those majestic animals so closely. 

The reservation process is extremely simple. They ask you to pay in full when you make your reservation. So if you want to hold two reservations, you would have to pay in advance for both. They have a 24-hour cancellation policy.


----------



## RebeccaTexas

I just wanted to offer up my review of Dine with Shamu at SeaWorld San Antonio.  Pics of food included in the post.  I’m sure it’s fairly similar at all parks.  Check it out if you have a minute and are considering this great experience.

https://www.adventuresinsanantonio.com/dine-with-shamu-was-amazing/


----------



## leiaorgana

Is it true that alcohol isn’t included in the price anymore and now you have to pay extra for it?

We booked in January and it was listed as still being included in the price but now it only says Soda, Tea and Coffee. Won’t be very happy if this is the case and I’ll be complaining about it.

I also see you have to move into the stadium for the Orca portion of the experience now because the Pilot Whales are in the pool where you eat. Are they going to try and rush us to eat it now?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

When I went in Feb, they did not rush us to eat at all.  You could go to the buffet as people were being seated, and we were mostly done eating by the time they started interacting with the long finned pilot whales.  Had time to go up and get seconds of the favorites, then dessert.  I did not feel rushed at all, and we arrived towards the end of people being seated.  They did a training session with the 4 pilot whales, and afterwards went to the tables answering questions.  Once done eating, they offered take out cups if you wanted to bring a drink with you.  Then had everyone walk over to Shamu stadium (not far) and go down towards the lower seats.  They did a non-splashing training session with the orcas, including describing how they train the different behaviors for the show.  At the end, they had a few orcas come to the glass and pose for photos with the diners.


----------



## Joanna71985

leiaorgana said:


> Is it true that alcohol isn’t included in the price anymore and now you have to pay extra for it?
> 
> We booked in January and it was listed as still being included in the price but now it only says Soda, Tea and Coffee. Won’t be very happy if this is the case and I’ll be complaining about it.
> 
> I also see you have to move into the stadium for the Orca portion of the experience now because the Pilot Whales are in the pool where you eat. Are they going to try and rush us to eat it now?



When I did DwS on Sat, alcohol was not included (there was a "menu" with drink prices on the table). 

Also, there was no rushing at all. Most people were almost finished eating by the time the trainers had come over to work with the pilot whales, and were completely done by the time they were bringing people over to Shamu Stadium


----------



## leiaorgana

Thanks for your responses. I’m really annoyed that I’ve had to find out about these changes via a TripAdvisor review last night and this forum because this now isn’t the experience I originally paid for anymore. I’m going to email Sea World shortly and let them know how displeased I am about these changes and ask why we weren’t notified about them prior. 

We’ve done Dine With “Shamu” the last 5 consecutive years in a row and multiple times over the years prior to that and these changes sound incredibly mediocre. Alcohol has always been included in the price and was when we booked but I guess they’ll pull the “we can make changes whenever we want”. Last year they got rid of the complimentary photo and this year it’s the beer and wine. Cost cutting? 

We’re doing this next Thursday so it’s too late to start making changes to our schedule and if we did cancel now we’d lose out on the exchange rate but I think this will be last time we do it, which is a shame, as we’ve always enjoyed it in previous years.


----------



## RllngRckBrw

I am glad I stumbled on this thread. This is much different than I had been anticipating as I had seen info and video on the “old” experience. We have reservations for next week and I am glad I now know what to expect.


----------



## RllngRckBrw

RllngRckBrw said:


> I am glad I stumbled on this thread. This is much different than I had been anticipating as I had seen info and video on the “old” experience. We have reservations for next week and I am glad I now know what to expect.



I had some fears once I found out about the changes, but was pleased with the overall experience. The pilot whales were nice to view during lunch and the private show of the Orcas was a nice touch. Overall, we thought it to be a pleasant experience and very much worth the money.


----------



## WonderKid

Had lunch on Monday.  This dining experience is now called Up-Close Dining at Shamu Stadium.  The show portion consisted of an educational/entertainment session with the four pilot whales followed by a session with two Orcas.  We had plenty of time to eat before the show.  Food was quite good, and felt the overall value for the experience was worth the price.  Alcohol was not included.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for updating this thread with current info!_


----------

